# 4th of July Project how to.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a fun project from the how to section of the WCI home page. The printable pattern is just below the tool list.

http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/bl...ic-eagle-bust/


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/blog/2017/06/13/realistic-eagle-bust/


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fun Project. Great pattern and directions.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Having a problem with the site. Do not know if it is me or the forum. Can't post with out going to "MoreReply Options". Can't do edit and can't post pictures. I will sign of and see if it resets.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a good looking eagle.

Thanks for sharing it!


----------

